# First dubia colony... found something I wasn't expecting!



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

I recently got 100 adult dubias to start a breeding colony. When I was moving a cardboard tube in the dubia tub this little thing slid out and being a roach noob I wasn't sure what it was! I'm sure it's nothing sinister, but would like confirmation on what this is please?
It looks like a pupae (except it doesn't respond to stimuli) or an egg case (but I thought dubia's kept their ootheca in a pouch and 'give birth')...


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh and it's about an inch long... forgot to mention! :blush:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

it's a ejected one - one that isn't going to hatch


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah right... thanks for the confirmation! Could it be a duff one because the roaches were recently in transit? Or is it just one of those things that happens from time to time? : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Could be either thing really, cant say for sure really.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah well, better luck next time Mrs. Roach!
Thanks again for the quick response.


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

dubias dnt lay eggs, there live bearing, so aint got a clue wot that is, looks like a butter worm, lol


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

its a egg sack the female has droped early lol when they give birth its to these and whithin a few mins babys start moving from it and eat the rest of the case:2thumb:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

fran2491 said:


> its a egg sack the female has droped early lol when they give birth its to these and whithin a few mins babys start moving from it and eat the rest of the case:2thumb:


agreed! its called the Ootheca case!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

dannyboy1 said:


> dubias dnt lay eggs, there live bearing, so aint got a clue wot that is, looks like a butter worm, lol


:whistling2:



fran2491 said:


> its a egg sack the female has droped early lol when they give birth its to these and whithin a few mins babys start moving from it and eat the rest of the case:2thumb:


Yep, that's pretty much what themetaphysicalninja said. I've subsequently had a successful laying of an ootheca from which several babies emerged. They didn't eat it though, but maybe they thought the ferret biscuits and apple/carrot slices were more interesting!



madavies65 said:


> agreed! its called the Ootheca case!


Indeed! I knew that the egg case was called an ootheca, but I wasn't sure if the object in question was an ootheca or not! Never kept inverts before, so it's all a bit new. After doing plenty of reading I understand the theory, but recognising everything in practice is obviously not the same.



Thanks for all the replies! : victory:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm slowly starting to notice more and more babies, which is great. However, I'm finding broken up ootheca from where the babies have emerged with dead underdeveloped neonates still inside. They are like white little maggots.
Is this usual? Or is it down to something environmental that I could change?


----------

